# Wie arbeitet die polygon.contains Methode in Java



## chik (16. Feb 2004)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne die contains Methode für zwei Int Werte selber programmieren?
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie die Methode arbeitet, also den Mathematischen oder besser Algorithmischen Ansatz darlegen?

Heir nochmal ein Beispiel der Methode die ich programmieren will:


```
boolean reingeklickt = polygon.contains(maus.getX(), Maus.getY())
```

Danke schonmal

Krause


----------



## nekton (16. Feb 2004)

http://web.mit.edu/javadev/src/jdk-1.1.1/java/awt/Polygon.java


----------



## chik (16. Feb 2004)

Cool, woher hast du denn den Quellcode?

Mhh, das mit dem Gerade-/Ungerade Algorithmus verstehe ich ja noch, und das hierbei die Schnittpunkte eines Vektor der vom Punkt startet und in eine Richting geht gezählt werden.

Aber wie funktioniert der denn genau, kannst du mir das auch noch erklären?

Hast du eventuell noch ne Seite im Netz, oder nen Buch wo das drin steht?

Danke 

Krause


----------



## nekton (16. Feb 2004)

chik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Cool, woher hast du denn den Quellcode?



google findet einiges 
frueher konnte man sich die java sourcen immer bei sun direkt runterladen und unter der obige addresse hat warscheinlich jemand vor einigen jahren die sourcen mal entpackt und nicht wieder vom netz genommen oder was auch immer.
weiss garnicht warum die heute nicht mehr bei sun direkt herunter zu laden sind oder vieleicht habe ich die einfach nur nicht mehr gefunden.

was den code angeht weiss ich selbst nicht so genau. hab jetzt auch nciht wirklich viel resourcen um mir das mal anzuschauen.

es gibt allerdings mit sicherheit das ein oder andere zum thema 2d collision decection bei google zu finden


----------



## bygones (16. Feb 2004)

man kann sich den code immernoch runterladen (weiß zwar net die adresse - aber bei mir war er dabei - in src.zip)


----------

